# Local groups, including a fire department, raise money with fireworks.



## MMiz (Jun 29, 2008)

*Local groups, including a fire department, use fireworks sales to help fill up their coffers*

As Fourth of July approaches, some groups are taking an opportunity to make a bang in their fundraising with fireworks sales.

For the sixth year, Breckinridge fireworks stand opened Friday, with proceeds benefiting Breckinridge Fire Department.

*Read more!*

Isn't this a conflict of interest?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

i don't view it as a conflict of interest...just job security.


----------



## reaper (Jun 29, 2008)

I always thought a gun and knife sale would be a good fundraiser for EMS!!!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

reaper said:


> I always thought a gun and knife sale would be a good fundraiser for EMS!!!


 LOL, no the FD would probably get there first and take all the excitement out of it.


----------



## karaya (Jun 29, 2008)

reaper said:


> I always thought a gun and knife sale would be a good fundraiser for EMS!!!


 
Nope!  Wet T-shirt contest 'il bring 'em in droves!!


----------



## Jon (Jun 30, 2008)

karaya said:


> Nope!  Wet T-shirt contest 'il bring 'em in droves!!


Could we bring the FD in on this too?


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 30, 2008)

MMiz said:


> *Local groups, including a fire department, use fireworks sales to help fill up their coffers*
> 
> As Fourth of July approaches, some groups are taking an opportunity to make a bang in their fundraising with fireworks sales.
> 
> ...



Utterly asinine that a fire department would support this. If they really wanted to raise money, then they could get their members to donate instead of wasting money on stupid t-shirts clearly defining a lack of intelligence and sparkling lightshows they put on the POV's.
They'd make a heck of a lot more money...................


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wish I lived closer I usually spend close to 1500$$ for fire works.


----------



## karaya (Jun 30, 2008)

Jon said:


> Could we bring the FD in on this too?


 
Sure!  Where did you think the water to wet down the T-shirts was coming from?


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Jun 30, 2008)

A noble act intended for a worthy cause.  

It is good that they promote the safe use of fireworks to their customers.  Personally I do not encourage the use of fireworks, as i have seen what it has done to people including kids.  Yes a lot of it stupidity on behalf of the user or spectator, but not always.  People loose there eyes, fingers and the abilty to function in society when it goes wrong.  Not to talk about the harm inflicted on animals...


----------

